# Hello



## clearbluesky (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi,
I adopted a calico kitten a few weeks ago. Her name is Callie, she is now 10 weeks old.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. Wed love to hear more about your kitten and pictures are great too.


----------



## clearbluesky (Jun 17, 2012)

Here are some pictures


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable! And she has a little triangle on her nose like my twins!


----------



## PrinceEllie (Jun 20, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! Hello and welcome


----------



## lopt (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome! You have a beautiful kitty


----------



## clearbluesky (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you! I think she's pretty adorable too  I have a soft spot for calicos, my family rescued one when I was younger and I've loved them ever since


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a cutie! Welcome, looking forward to hearing stories and seeing moar pics!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## KittyKali (May 28, 2012)

I like her ears. Better start training her soon if you haven't already. 

ALL ABOARD, WELCOME!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She is so cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gesneriad (Jun 22, 2012)

Such a cute kitten! I'm jealous


----------



## clearbluesky (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you! I've found such good information so far on this forum, here are some more pics, sorry if they are repetitive


----------



## Cece (Jun 24, 2012)

What a cutie! Adopting a cat is very rewarding but it makes you sad that they could've been put down :\ Love them as much as you can!


----------

